# ISO comments about Whole Foods charcoal



## black chef (Jul 27, 2007)

anyone here ever use the whole foods "365" charcoal, and if so, how is it?


----------



## beerco (Jul 28, 2007)

Anything in an 8.8 lb bag with milled lumber scrap charcoal is re-badged Cowboy "lump".

I've used it in the past and it's been fine but many have complained about finding "stuff" in the bag.  I've got a good line on relatively cheap royal oak lump now so I don't use it anymore.

Much charcoal information can be found here: The Lump Charcoal Database -- Naked Whiz Charcoal Ceramic Cooking


----------

